# Prüfungsprojektidee OCH



## v2 (27. Jul 2011)

Hallo

also ich wollt nen Manager für ne OCH (rapidshare etc) Seite machen.
(Also für eine direkt, und nicht für verschiedene)

Dies wollt ich in Java machen so das es mindestens unter Linux und Windows läuft (MacOSX malschaun)

Die Anwendung zur Datenverwaltung soll folgenden Anforderungen genügen:
- Hoch und Runterladen von Dateien
- Verwalten von Dateien (löschen, Namen ändern, verschieben)
- Verwalten von verschiedenen Accounts (Local gespeichert, also das man switchen kann, konnts meiner Lehrerin irgendwie nich erklären)
- Adress-Link Ausgabe für die Weiterverlteilung der Daten
- Informationsausgabe über den jeweiligen Account (belegter Speicherplatz, uppload/download Geschwindigkeit überprüfen)


das Projekt soll für die IHK Berlin sein

meine Lehrerin meinte das würde wohl zu viel für angesetzte 70 Stunden (inkl. Doku etc bla bla) sein.

Also meine Fähigkeiten sind mehr als mies, aber ich hab recht viel Zeit das hinzubekommen.

Was wäre an Funktionsumfang ca bei 70 Stunden anzusiedeln?

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe, ich hoff ich habs im richtigen Berreich gepostet!


----------



## ARadauer (27. Jul 2011)

> Hoch und Runterladen von Dateien


Hat rapidshare eine API dafür? Wie willst du das machen?

Ansonsten denke ich dass das schon zu machen ist, wenn du nicht erst 50 Stunden damit verschwendest überhaupt rapdishare anzusprechen...


----------



## XHelp (27. Jul 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Hat rapidshare eine API dafür? Wie willst du das machen?


http://images.rapidshare.com/apidoc.txt
Sieht ganz so aus. Das "images" im Link sieht zwar komisch aus, aber es scheint schon das richtige zu sein.

Das ganze in 70 Stunden zu machen ist schon machbar. Kommt natürlich auf *deine* Geschwindigkeit an.


----------



## v2 (27. Jul 2011)

hach mist schon wieder falsch ausgedrückt xD

also nicht für rapidshare, sonern ne seite wie rapidshare ^^

ob da ne api sein wird weiß ich noch nicht.
hab sonst an ftp übertragung gedacht

naja und meine geschwindigkeit is naja mies oo'!

hab angst das wenn ich da was streiche, das das zu wenig sein könnte für die IHK

aber danke schonmal für die tips!


----------



## XHelp (27. Jul 2011)

Wenn die Aufgabe lautet: a, b,c,d einzubauen, kannst ja nicht Kraft eigener Arroganz sagen: "ok, ich mache a und b, den Rest pack ich einfach nicht, wird schon reichen" :bahnhof:
Und wenn für die Aufgabe 70 Stunden zur Verfügung stehen, du es aber (aufgrund deines Wissensstandes) in 200 machen musst, dann musst du eben zusehen aus welchen Paralleluniversen du die fehlenden 130 Stunden nimmst.


----------



## v2 (27. Jul 2011)

mist ich glaub ich dück mich s*****e aus xD

also das hoch und runterladen + auflistung is das minimum was gehen muss (und halt gute doku)
die anderen schen wären schön wenn die mt dabei sind 

und ich werd eh über 70 stundenbrauchen

ich brauch nur ne eintschätzung was realistisch ist für 70 stunden (ob ich 200 oda 300 brach is egal ^^)

muss dasja halt so dokumentieren als wären es 70 stunden oo!


----------



## SlaterB (27. Jul 2011)

70 Stunden sind nichts wenn du hier schon allein eine Stunde für 20 Zeilen magere Ideensuche verbrauchst,
wenn du bereits fertig weißt was zu tun ist, wobei ich mir gar nicht vorstellen könnte, wie gleich mehrere unterschiedliche Webseiten angesprochen werden können, und den Überblick hast dass das am Ende im überschaubaren Rahmen an Code und Doku bleibt, 
dann setze das doch um, unabhängig von der Zeit,

wenn du doch eher kaum Kenntnisse in dem Bereich hast und 70 Stunden wörtlich nimmst, dann such dir was aus was immer du schon kennst,
wobei niemand deine Kenntnisse kennt, 
ein einfacher Taschenrechner als GUI vielleicht..

wenn du befürchtest dass das zu wenig ist für irgendeine Prüfung, dann gehe wieder den anderen Weg:
suche dir was beherschbares in angemessenem Umfang aus (Anspruch, Code, Doku) und setze das um, 
die benötigte Zeit dafür ist am Ende nicht messbar, komplett zweitrangig,

aber vielleicht ging es dir ja bereits um die Größe statt um die Zeit an sich, du schreibst ja 'Funktionsumfang ca bei 70 Stunden',
da möchte ich dann nicht zu sehr spekulieren, gibts keine offiziellen Hinweise, Vergleichsbeispiele?..

edit:
> ich brauch nur ne eintschätzung was realistisch ist für 70 stunden (ob ich 200 oda 300 brach is egal ^^)
genau


----------



## v2 (27. Jul 2011)

vergleichsbeispiel wär der rapidshare manager ( https://rapidshare.com/#!rapidtools/rapidtools_rsm )
solle halt so ähnlich sein, und es störrt nich wenn der halt weniger kann ^^

und es soll halt wie der rs manager ein manager sein der nur für EINE einzigste seite ist.
also nix großes. sonder rein nur für eine einzigste website.
joa und tascherechner würd ich vieleicht mit mühe und not in 70 stunden hinbekommen oo
(wäre aber nix für die prüfung^^)


----------



## inv_zim (27. Jul 2011)

Ich habe erst meine Projektarbeit für die IHK geschrieben... 70 Stunden hat keiner einhalten können, die Dokumentation muss da ja inklusive sein. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das im Rahmen einer Abschlussprüfung durchgeführt wird? 

Du kannst den Projektantrag ja einfach mal einreichen, bei uns war es so, wenn die Zeiteinschätzung den Prüfern unrealistisch erscheint, wird der Projektantrag abgelehnt, und du musst einen neuen einreichen.


----------



## v2 (27. Jul 2011)

ok danke für den tipp

dann werd ichs so einfach versuchen


----------



## inv_zim (27. Jul 2011)

Machst du das Projekt in einem Betrieb? Bei uns (RLP) war es so, dass das Projekt im Ausbildungsbetrieb produktiv zum Einsatz kommen muss, von Planung bis Einspielen. 

Aber auch hier werden dir Prüfer dir den Antrag ablehnen, wenn das Thema ungeeignet erscheint (wie gesagt, ich spreche hier nicht von der IHK Berlin, sonder der IHK Koblenz, ich sage nicht, dass das bei euch genau so sein muss!).


----------



## Gonzo17 (27. Jul 2011)

Also wenn man sagt, dass man in 70 Stunden keinen simplen Taschenrechner hinbekommt, dann weiß ich auch nicht, ob das überhaupt mit einem "Download-Manager" (whatever) klappen könnte. Das sind ja immerhin zwei 35-Stunden-Wochen Zeit, einen Taschenrechner haben wir während des Studiums an zwei Vorlesungsterminen realisiert. :bahnhof:

Aber mal was anderes, blöd gefragt für jemanden, der sich nicht auskennt.. was hat das mit der IHK zu tun? Ich stelle es nicht in Frage, ich weiß es nur einfach nicht. Kann mir das jemand erklären? (man lernt ja nie aus :rtfm: )


----------



## bone2 (27. Jul 2011)

Gonzo17 hat gesagt.:


> Aber mal was anderes, blöd gefragt für jemanden, der sich nicht auskennt.. was hat das mit der IHK zu tun? Ich stelle es nicht in Frage, ich weiß es nur einfach nicht. Kann mir das jemand erklären? (man lernt ja nie aus :rtfm: )



Ich gehe mal ganz stark von einer Abschlussprüfungsaufgabe für eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung aus. Die Ausbildung unterliegt der IHK.


----------



## inv_zim (27. Jul 2011)

Nochmal als Nachtrag: Wenn deine Fähigkeiten "mehr als mies" sind, wie du sagst, würde ich das Projekt nicht so hoch ansetzen. Die Prüfer gehen in die Details, wollen wissen was du warum und wie programmiert hast, und gehen in den Hintergrund. Wenn die merken, dass du von so einem komplexen Projekt keine Ahnung hast, hagelt es Abzüge.

Des weiteren musst du im Hintergrund fit in den Basics sein, eingesetzte Netzwerkprotokolle, TCP/IP generell, Captchas... da hängt ein ganzer Rattenschwanz hinten dran.


----------



## v2 (28. Jul 2011)

Fachinformatiker Fachrichtung Anwendungsentwicklung ist schonmal richtig ^^
und ich wollt das alles ganz genau durchgehen so das ich genau weiß was ich da mache wenn ich gefragt werde ^^

und es wird dann Produktiv eingesetzt (OK meine Lehrerin meinte das das Probleme geben kann da es nicht Gewinnbringen ist sowas... aber es ist halt für den Kunden der OCH Seite halt ne erleichterung und nen service, also so das die Kundenzufriedenheit steigt etc, werd mir da schon einiges einfallen lassen um das gut zu heussen ^^)

@inv_zim
was sieht an den Projekt hochgesetzt aus? (ernst gemeinte Frage!!! das is halt meine Angst das das an irgend na Stelle einfach zu viel sein könnte)

Captchas etc würden nicht nötig sein (ok vielleicht für free user, danke für den Tip =) aber da kann ich ja ne einfache Rechenaufgabe reinbaun mit na einfachen Random Rechnung zur überprüfung^^)

und der Taschenrechner, also wegen den 70 Stunden, ich hab immer die Dokumentation und alles andere was die mithaben wollen mit im kopf, das is ja weit weit aus mehr als die reine Programmierung oo!



<--- und bitte bei meinen Pots nichts negativ verstehen ^^ ich such wirklich ilfe und freu mich über alles ^^
ich bin nur auch sau schlecht im erklären


----------



## inv_zim (28. Jul 2011)

Okay, ich sehe du hast dir Gedanken gemacht 

So wie ich das sehe, baust du diese Software für einen OCH _eurer_ Firma? Ich war erst davon ausgegangen, dass du es für einen beliebigen anderen schreibst, aber so ist das natürlich etwas anderes. Sich in fremde APIs einschaffen und sie einzusetzen kann je nachdem halt Zeit kosten.


----------



## v2 (28. Jul 2011)

joa hab mich nen bissle blöd wohl mal wieder ausprobiert oO

und jopp also die website steht dann soweit bald (gabs schonmal, is nur grad nich da)
vom webinterface her hat auch alles funktioniert und ich will halt den passenden manager dazu machen ^^
fand die idee ziemlich gut, da der auch schön modular zu machen ist (wegen den 70 stunden)

=)


----------



## Marcinek (28. Jul 2011)

Hi,

ich habe schon mal solch eine Arbeit betreut. Hier geht es weniger darum super geile Software zu bauen, als Verstanden zu haben, aus welchen Phasen ein solches Projekt besteht und diese kurz anzureisen.

Planung, Ausführung, Dokumentation.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du all diese Sachen + Implementierung in weniger als 7 Personentagen schaffen möchtest.

Grob überschlagen

Konzept 2 PT
 - Kosten, Ausgangssituation, ... Sollzustand, Pflichtenheft

3 Tage für Impl.  

Dokumentation 2 PT

3 Tage für Impl einer Anwendung from Skratch mit viel Code, die produktiv eingesetzt werden soll und Modular aufgebaut und auch schön konfigurierbar... etc..


----------



## v2 (22. Aug 2011)

Informationsausgabe über den jeweiligen Account (belegter Speicherplatz, uppload/download Geschwindigkeit überprüfen)


ich glaub das werd ich dann rausnehmen oO


Dann hab ich noch ein Problem mit den 2 Punkten hier unten.
Für meine Lehrerin (die auch im IHK Prüfungskremium ist), ist das total unverständlich und
ergibt keinen Sinn. (Was das Programm können soll, und vom nutzen her sowieso abgesehen)

habt ihr vielleicht Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Es sind ja schon kaum Fachwörter drinn und für mich ist es eigentlich verständlich.

also ggf. Anregungen oder Kritik so das ich es umformolieren kann.

------------------------------------------

1.1 Kurzform der Aufgabenstellung 

In Zusammenarbeit mit der XYZ Firma soll eine Multi-Operation-System-Anwendung erstellt werden die es dem Nutzer erlaubt ohne ein Webinterface seine Daten Hoch und Runterladen zu können. Auch das Verwalten der Dateien wird eine wichtige Rolle im Programm spielen.
Es soll möglich sein sich mit verschiedenen Accounts anzumelden. Auch die Funktion um kleine Daten hochladen zu können ohne einen Account zu besitzen soll gegeben sein.

Die Hochgeladenen Daten bekommen sofort einen Downloadlink damit man diese an andere Personen verteilen kann. Der Programmentwurf soll in einem Pflichtenheft dokumentiert werden.

Dazu soll eine Anleitung erstellt werden, welches der Nutzer gleich zum Programm mit bekommt.

-------------------------------------------------------------


2.2 Welche Anforderungen müssen erfüllt sein?

Das Pflichtenheft soll den allgemein üblichen Qualitätskriterien entsprechen. Das heißt es muss korrekt, vollständig, eindeutig, in sich stimmend und gewichtet sein. Außerdem muss es überprüfbar, änderbar und nachverfolgbar sein.

Die Anwendung zur Datenverwaltung soll folgenden Anforderungen genügen:
- Hoch und Runterladen von Dateien
- Verwalten von Dateien (löschen, Namen ändern, verschieben)
- Verwalten von verschiedenen Accounts
- Adress-Link Ausgabe für die Weiterverlteilung der Daten

Im Rahmen des Pflichtenheftes sind geeignete Maßnahmen zur Sicherung einer hohen Softwarequalität im Entwicklungsprozess festzulegen.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sonecc (22. Aug 2011)

v2 hat gesagt.:


> Multi-Operation-System-Anwendung



Den Begriff solltest du kurz erläutern oder einen anderen verwenden



Insgesamt wird das größte Problem fehlendes Hintergrundwissen sein. Du solltest erläutern was deine Firma entwickelt und welchen Mehrwert deine Entwicklung bieten würde. Also, kurz die Firma und das Produkt vorstellen, dann deinen Vorschlag kurz erläutern.
Desweiteren enthält dein 1. Punkt zu viele spezifische Informationen (dass ein Downloadlink bereitgestellt werden soll ist irrelevant für eine kurzbeschreibung)
Desweiteren schreibst du hoch- und runterladen, im nächsten Satz dann aber Account.
Entweder du schreibst upload und download und account oder eben die deutschen Begriffe. In dem Fall wäre es ein Benutzerkonto oder einfach nur ein  Konto (lieber ersteres)

Wie ein Pflichtenheft aussehen soll dürfte jedem bekannt sein. Halte den Punkt daher für unnötig, mag aber auch andere Meinungen geben.


Das ist so das, was mir dazu einfiel. Ich denke aber, dass man das im gesamten sehen muss um es vernünftig zu beurteilen


----------



## v2 (22. Aug 2011)

1.1 Kurzform der Aufgabenstellung 
In Zusammenarbeit mit der R&G Marketing Limited soll eine Plattform unabhängige Anwendung erstellt werden die es dem Nutzer erlaubt ohne ein Webinterface seine Daten Hoch und Runterladen zu können. Auch das Verwalten der Dateien wird eine wichtige Rolle im Programm spielen.
Es soll möglich sein sich mit verschiedenen Benutzerkonten anzumelden. Auch die Funktion um kleine Daten hochladen zu können ohne einen Benutzerkonto zu besitzen soll gegeben sein.

Die Hochgeladenen Daten bekommen sofort einen Downloadlink damit man diese an andere Personen verteilen kann. Der Programmentwurf soll in einem Pflichtenheft dokumentiert werden.

Dazu soll eine Anleitung erstellt werden, welches der Nutzer gleich zum Programm mit bekommt.

----------------------------------------


Das Pflichtenheft soll den allgemein üblichen Qualitätskriterien entsprechen. Das heißt es muss korrekt, vollständig, eindeutig, in sich stimmend und gewichtet sein. Außerdem muss es überprüfbar, änderbar und nachverfolgbar sein.

Die Anwendung zur Datenverwaltung soll folgenden Anforderungen genügen:
- Hoch und Runterladen von Dateien
- Verwalten von Dateien (löschen, Namen ändern, verschieben)
- Verwalten von verschiedenen Benutzerkonten
- Adress-Link Ausgabe für die Weiterverlteilung der Daten

Im Rahmen des Pflichtenheftes sind geeignete Maßnahmen zur Sicherung einer hohen Softwarequalität im Entwicklungsprozess festzulegen.


-----------------------------


Vielen Dank schonmal für den Tipp

werd mich dann fürs deutsche entscheiden (Wobei ja Downloadlink auch wieder so doof is xD)

hach schwierig oO

also das mit den Pflichtenheft sollte drinn sein (Vorgabe von der Lehrerin oO)

und wegen der sache mit den Downloadlink, ok könnt ich rausnehmen, aber dann wärs irgendwie zu wenig, und es gehört ja auch irgendwie zur aufgabenstellung.



und ich weiß nicht obs so gut is das gesamte hier zu posten, werds aber wohl gleich mal machen das man nen besseren überblick hat, muss dann nur adressen und so rausnehmen =)
,

danke schonmal für die hinweise!



----
edit:

https://www.rapidshare.com/files/2431465946/projektantrag_FORUM_Version.docx

hier ist mal der komplette für nen besseres verständniss


----------



## Sonecc (22. Aug 2011)

Keine Angst, bist nicht der erste der sich beim Antrag helfen lässt. Ich würde aber persönliche oder interne Dinge aus deinen Beiträgen entfernen, kann sonst Ärger geben.


----------



## v2 (22. Aug 2011)

jopp versuch schon drauf zu achten das da nix drinn ist ^^ falls ich was übersehen hab bitte unbedingt bescheid sagen =)

https://www.rapidshare.com/files/2431465946/projektantrag_FORUM_Version.docx

da nochmal der link^^


----------

